# Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Hallo,
ich habe heute  neuen 3000er RAM bekommen der mir extra empfohlen wurde... und wieder erwarten funktioniert er nicht oder nicht wie gewünscht.

So bald ich das XMP Profil auswähle oder den RAM Takt auf 3000 Einstelle fährt das Board nicht mehr hoch!

Aktuellstes Bios.

Mein System:
Betriebssystem
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.00GHz	54 °C
Skylake 14nm Technologie
RAM
16,0GB Dual Kanal Unbekannt @ 1072MHz (15-15-15-35)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING (LGA1151)
Grafik
PHL BDM4065 (3840x2160@60Hz)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (NVIDIA)	77 °C

Mein gekaufter RAM:
CMK32GX4M2B3000C15

Läuft bisher stabil auf 2600 MHZ, nicht mehr. Und nun?


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

So lassen. Klar kannst Du mit Geduld und testen, mehr bekommen, aber der Nutzen in Relation zum Aufwand, steht in keinem Verhältnis. Soll heißen, der Unterschied zw. 2600 und 3000er RAMs ist was für Bencher, aber in der Praxis vernachläßigbar. Außerdem könnte es durchaus sein, das genau diese Riegel nicht mit dem Board harmonieren und dazu hast Du dann 3Tage gebraucht, um dies rauszufinden 
Gruß T.


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ja, die frage ist jetzt eher zurück schicken und 2166er kaufen, oder nicht. Mir wurde explizit der 3000er empfohlen (RAM Aufrüsten) obwohl ich mir schon dachte das dass eh nicht viel sinn/unterschied macht...

Jedenfalls Zahle ich keinen 3000er und erhalte nur 2600er.... das sind locker 40€ Unterschied für nichts.


----------



## Faxe007 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Das Problem ist ja wohl kaum der RAM sondern deine CPU (evtl im Zusammenspiel mit dem Bord). Würd mich bei dem beschweren der son Kokolores macht und dir den 3000er RAM für 40 Flocken mehr empfiehlt


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Das ist mir doch egal wo ran das liegt, tatsache ist das er nicht so läuft wie er sollte. Wer das empfohlen hat steht ja oben.


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Schneller RAM ist kein Kokolores. Mein i5 6600k@4.2GHz läuft perfekt mit den Ripjaws V 3200. Hab allerdings ein Asrock-Board. Asus zickt da mal gerne rum. Intel spezifiziert eh nur 2133MHz. Alles andere kann, muß aber nicht. Schicke die Riegel zurück und hol Dir 2666MHz oder versuch es mal mit anderen 3000/3200er.
Gruß T.


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ja und wie viel FPS machen dann bitte die bis zu 100€ Aufpreis aus? 5? 10? Überhaupt irgendwas?

Hab mir den Ram hauptsächlich für Minecraft geholt und ich muss sagen ich merke 0,0 Unterschied (FPS immer noch genauso), außer das es net mehr laggt weil der Speicher net überläuft...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Wenn ich das so lese, glaube ich, dass das Problem wie üblich vor dem Rechner sitzt...

Du sagst, der Preis ist dir egal, meckerst aber jetzt...
Dir wurde ein Kit vorgeschlagenund es wurde gesagt, nimm 3000er, wenn es preislich sinnvoll ist. Hier zwingt dich niemand genau das zu kaufen, was vorgeschlagen wurde. Für die 40€ weniger, die du ansprichst, bekommt man auch 3000er RAM. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative/ein Preisvergleich ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt...
Dir wurden ja schon Lösungsansätze genannt, die du anscheinend ja ablehnst...
In beiden Threads finde ich die Antworten von dir teilweise sehr pampig/unhöflich. Wir machen das hier alle in unserer Freizeit und auf sowas hab ich echt keine Lust...

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Schnellerer RAM= schnellerer Zugriff auf und mit den Speichermedien und minFPS. Wegen ein paar FPS holt man sich ja auch nicht gerade den flotteren RAM Evt. solltest Du erst mal die CPU auf 4.2-4.4 GHz raufziehen, dann könnte es auch mit dem höheren RAM-Takt klappen. Gutes, stabiles OC, egal welcher Komponenten, hängt von einer Reihe von Faktoren ab.
Testen, testen und nochmal testen. Sowas geht nicht immer instand.
Gruß T.


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, glaube ich, dass das Problem wie üblich vor dem Rechner sitzt...
> 
> Du sagst, der Preis ist dir egal, meckerst aber jetzt...
> Dir wurde ein Kit vorgeschlagenund es wurde gesagt, nimm 3000er, wenn es preislich sinnvoll ist. Hier zwingt dich niemand genau das zu kaufen, was vorgeschlagen wurde. Für die 40€ weniger, die du ansprichst, bekommt man auch 3000er RAM. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative/ein Preisvergleich ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt...
> ...



Du hast Recht, es wurde sich mir gegenüber Pampig und unhöflich verhalten und ich habe nichts gesagt. Schön das dir das aufgefallen ist.

Aber das bin ich hier ja schon gewohnt.

Hätte ich auf mich gehört, hätte ich jetzt übrigens nicht das Problem. Also sitzt das Problem wohl eher bei euch vorm Rechner. 

Es tut mir leid, das  ich "meckere" sinnlos Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, denn das ist es was ich mit dem 3000er gemacht habe. Da ich bei solch hohen MHZ RAM keine Ahnung habe, hab ich mich auf euch verlassen... und wurde verlassen.

Ich bin nicht dafür verantwortlich was du oder andere aus meinen Beiträgen raus lesen, sondern lediglich dafür was ich schreibe.

Was für Lösungsansätze meinst du eigentlich?
Nummer1: scheiß drauf -> das werde ich vermutlich machen, zwar nicht in dem ich den 3000er behalte, aber ich werde mir dann einfach nen 2600er holen und fertig. Mal schauen ob Alternate mir da entgegen kommt...


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Schnellerer RAM= schnellerer Zugriff auf und mit den Speichermedien und minFPS. Wegen ein paar FPS holt man sich ja auch nicht gerade den flotteren RAM Evt. solltest Du erst mal die CPU auf 4.2-4.4 GHz raufziehen, dann könnte es auch mit dem höheren RAM-Takt klappen. Gutes, stabiles OC, egal welcher Komponenten, hängt von einer Reihe von Faktoren ab.
> Testen, testen und nochmal testen. Sowas geht nicht immer instand.
> Gruß T.



Ja, ich hatte sogar mal den CPU übertaktet auf 4,5GhZ, aber da wird mir die Lüftung zu laut... :/ Ich glaube es liegt an diesem Schrott Mainboard - nie wieder ASUS - hat von anfang an rumgezickt, neu bekommen, bios update, komplett schrott... das hab ich noch nie erlebt, das ersatz Mainboard lebt zwar noch, aber würde mich nicht wundern wenns daran liegt.


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



nuhll schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte sogar mal den CPU übertaktet auf 4,5GhZ, aber da wird mir die Lüftung zu laut... :/ Ich glaube es liegt an diesem Schrott Mainboard - nie wieder ASUS - hat von anfang an rumgezickt, neu bekommen, bios update, komplett schrott... das hab ich noch nie erlebt, das ersatz Mainboard lebt zwar noch, aber würde mich nicht wundern wenns daran liegt.


Deswegen hab ich mir ein Asrock geholt 
Gruß T.


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir ein Asrock geholt
> Gruß T.



 

Aber mal was anderes an die Profis hier. Wenn ich XMP auswähle dann bleibt die Voltage auf 1,35 - ist das korrekt? Habe mal testweise 1,355 gemacht, ging aber auch nicht, irgendwo hatte ich was von 1,5 gelesen, aber dann wird mir das Rot angezeigt, habs also lieber nicht probiert..


----------



## BeaverCheese (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Hallo.

Also wieso hier immer wieder behauptet wird, dass die Asus-Boards Probleme mit höhergetaktetem RAM hätten, verstehe ich nicht.
Vielleicht war das mit den ersten BIOS-Versionen so, das sollte mit aktuellem BIOS aber kein Problem mehr sein.
Ich hab auch letztens meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 2x16GB Corsair DDR4 3200 CL14 erweitert und bin damit super zufrieden.
Eingebaut, XMP aktiviert, Maximus Tweak Mode 2 eingestellt und seitdem läuft der Rechner einwandfrei.

Wenn du aber kein BIOS-Update durchführen willst, dann musst du wohl akzeptieren, dass dein RAM nicht auf der höchsten Einstellung läuft.

Gruß


----------



## nuhll (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also wieso hier immer wieder behauptet wird, dass die Asus-Boards Probleme mit höhergetaktetem RAM hätten, verstehe ich nicht.
> Vielleicht war das mit den ersten BIOS-Versionen so, das sollte mit aktuellem BIOS aber kein Problem mehr sein.
> ...



Ich schrieb doch bereits das ich das aktuellste Bios habe..., sogar im ersten Post.


----------



## Trash123 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit 3000er RAM , dass es nicht mit dem xmp lief. Habe sie dann per Hand im BIOS eingestellt. Jetzt laufen sie wie sie sollen, hat allerdings auch nicht im ersten Versuch geklappt


----------



## BeaverCheese (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Probier doch mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen für Maximus Tweak im BIOS.


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit 3000er RAM , dass es nicht mit dem xmp lief. Habe sie dann per Hand im BIOS eingestellt. Jetzt laufen sie wie sie sollen, hat allerdings auch nicht im ersten Versuch geklappt



Ja, wie gesagt, ich hab von AUTO auf 3000er gestellt, ging trotzdem nicht.



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Probier doch mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen für Maximus Tweak im BIOS.




Was, wo, wie?

Jmd plan bzgl. Voltage?


----------



## amdahl (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ich oute mich mal als einer von denen die DDR4-3000+ empfohlen haben. Zunächst mal beträgt der Aufpreis keine 40€. Der Preisunterschied zwischen dem billigsten verfügbaren 16GB-Kit DDR4-2133 und DDR4-3000+ beträgt weniger als 20€.
Was ich aber eigentlich loswerden will: ich finde dein Verhalten nicht zielführend. Es kommt der Verdacht auf dass du mehr daran interessiert bist deinem Ärger Luft zu machen als Lösungsvorschlägen nachzugehen. Die du mittlerweile in Hülle und Fülle hast, aber irgendwas passt ja immer nicht mit den Lösungsansätzen. Insgesamt wirkst du auf mich -und ich kann es leider nicht anders ausdrücken- undankbar und unbelehrbar. Es ist fast so als WOLLTEST du dass es nicht klappt. Ändere diese Einstellung, sonst wird es schwer PC-Probleme zu lösen. Und bitte nicht alternative Fakten präsentieren, wer zuerst pampig wurde ist hier zweifelsfrei dokumentiert.

Hier mal 2 Gründe weshalb überhaupt schnellerer RAM empfohlen wurde obwohl sich immer jemand findet der behauptet es bringt gar nichts:
DDR3-/DDR4-RAM 2016: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Dezember] Punkt 2
Intel Skylake Memory Frequency Scaling Performance - YouTube


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als einer von denen die DDR4-3000+ empfohlen haben. Zunächst mal beträgt der Aufpreis keine 40€. Der Preisunterschied zwischen dem billigsten verfügbaren 16GB-Kit DDR4-2133 und DDR4-3000+ beträgt weniger als 20€.
> Was ich aber eigentlich loswerden will: ich finde dein Verhalten nicht zielführend. Es kommt der Verdacht auf dass du mehr daran interessiert bist deinem Ärger Luft zu machen als Lösungsvorschlägen nachzugehen. Die du mittlerweile in Hülle und Fülle hast, aber irgendwas passt ja immer nicht mit den Lösungsansätzen. Insgesamt wirkst du auf mich -und ich kann es leider nicht anders ausdrücken- undankbar und unbelehrbar. Es ist fast so als WOLLTEST du dass es nicht klappt. Und bitte nicht alternative Fakten präsentieren, wer zuerst pampig wurde ist hier zweifelsfrei dokumentiert.
> 
> Hier mal 2 Gründe weshalb überhaupt schnellerer RAM empfohlen wurde:
> ...





Wie ich bereits schrieb bin ich nicht dafür verantwortlich was ihr in meine Zeilen hineininterpretiert. Den ersten Link habe ich auch gefunden deshalb hatte ich mich auch an euren Vorschlag gehalten - ist doch auch in Ordnung - ihr könnt ja nix dafür das es nicht geht. 

Welchen meiner Texte fandest du denn Pampig?

Und nochmal: WELCHE LÖSUNGSVORSCHLÄGE DENN? Außer, lass so und scheiß drauf?

Und ganz ehrlich gesagt dieses unterstellen von Lügen, wie zB. wie können alle Plätze belegt sein wenn es Dual Channel ist oder "das sind keine 40€ unterschied" gehen MIR persönlich verdammt auf die Eier, wenn du mal meine Meinung wissen möchtest. Bei dem Händler und dem RAM der auf Lager ist waren es nun mal knapp 40€! Was diskutieren wir überhaupt über sone *******? Ich weiß nciht wieso in diesem Fourm immer Stress gemacht wird. Warum darf ich als Fragesteller nicht auch eine Meinung haben? Und werde direkt voll geeiert "du hast ja schon deine Meinung, dann frag nicht"

Die meisten die auf meine Fragen antworten wirken auf mich überheblich und desinteressiert oder auf Streit aus. Dem Rest bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar.


edit:
hat nun vllt jemand ne Ahnung bzgl. Voltage???


----------



## drstoecker (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



nuhll schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, es wurde sich mir gegenüber Pampig und unhöflich verhalten und ich habe nichts gesagt. Schön das dir das aufgefallen ist.
> 
> Aber das bin ich hier ja schon gewohnt.
> 
> ...



hab mir jetzt nicht alle deine Probleme angenommen aber ich denke mir das dir zu dem 3000er RAM geraten wurde da der Aufpreis von langsameren minimal bis nicht gegeben ist. Die wird keiner gesagt haben Kauf den und dein pc rennt wie ne Rakete, stimmts? Und ich glaube kaum wenn du den RAM zurück gibts und anderen nimmst du dann 40€ Guthaben hast. Nimm es so hin und gut ist. 
Achso das bios deines Boards ist das aktuell?


----------



## Trash123 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ich hatte nicht nur gemeint das du von Auto auf 3000 stellen musst, sondern die Latenzen im BIOS per Hand eintragen werden sollen. War auch am Anfang verzweifelt und es hat lange gedauert, aber am Schluss hat es irgendwie funktioniert


----------



## amdahl (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



nuhll schrieb:


> Und nochmal: WELCHE LÖSUNGSVORSCHLÄGE DENN? Außer, lass so und scheiß drauf?


Bitte lies nochmal deine 2 Threads nach Lösungsvorschlägen durch. Einige hast du ja sofort abgebügelt, deshalb fällt es mir schwer zu glauben dass du wirklich keinen gelesen hast.


----------



## BeaverCheese (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Vielleicht ist mit einem Pro Gaming einfach kein so hoher Takt möglich, wie mit einem Maximus-Board.

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Asus Unterstützung von RAM bis 3400 Mhz angibt. Daher sollte es eigentlich möglich sein.


----------



## joeykennedy (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Let me Google this for u
"ddr4 voltage"
erster Eintrag
What Is The Safe Voltage Range For DDR4 Memory Overclocking? - Legit Reviews


----------



## joeykennedy (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ansonsten einfach mal die Timings nen bisschen Anheben, dann brauchste meistens auch nicht die Spannung erhöhen

z.B. 17-18-17--39

-->keine Garantie das die Timings klappen

gilt das als Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## DARPA (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

RAM mit 3000MHz ist halt immer etwas tricky, da es keinen passenden Teiler gibt und somit der BCLK erhöht werden muss. Daher ist z.B. 3200er sogar unproblematischer.


----------



## cerbero (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Also hier nochmal:



> aktuellstes Bios



Siehe hier: RAM Aufrüsten 
bzw. direkt: 
ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming 
Also bitte mal eine genaue Angabe, was das "aktuellste Bios" bei dir ist.


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht nur gemeint das du von Auto auf 3000 stellen musst, sondern die Latenzen im BIOS per Hand eintragen werden sollen. War auch am Anfang verzweifelt und es hat lange gedauert, aber am Schluss hat es irgendwie funktioniert



Jup, die Werte werden automatisch so übernommen wenn ich 3000 angeb, muss also nichts einstellen. Trotzdem danke.



cerbero schrieb:


> Also hier nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut und es scheint als wenn das Bios Update Tool nicht mehr aktuell ist... deswegen wird mir wohl auch kein neues Bios angezeigt, weil laut Webseite gibts eins von Dezember und das hab ich definitiv nicht drauf...

Jetzt ist die frage riskiere ich nochmal nen Mainboard einschicken zu müssen und 2 Wochen keinen Rechner zu haben (brauch ihn auch beruflich...)



joeykennedy schrieb:


> Let me Google this for u
> "ddr4 voltage"
> erster Eintrag
> What Is The Safe Voltage Range For DDR4 Memory Overclocking? - Legit Reviews



Wieder son Provokanter Beitrag.  Und dann wird gewundert wenn man Auge um Auge reagiert. Tatsächlich habe ich das bereits gegooglet und die Seite hilft mir nicht weiter, da ich bereits weiß das es zwischen 1,35 und 1,5 gehen sollte. Ich weiß also genauso viel wie vorher. Trotzdem danke.




cerbero schrieb:


> Also hier nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also sollte ich das vorletzte Update nehmen!?


----------



## claster17 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Jetzt sag doch mal, welche BIOS Version du hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehe hier


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

1104 vom 1.11.16 (angeblich?!)


----------



## claster17 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ich glaube, du brauchst mindestens 1206. Zumindest steht da "Enhance memory compatibility." Das könnte es vermutlich sein.

Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du brauchst mindestens 1206. Zumindest steht da "Enhance memory compatibility." Das könnte es vermutlich sein.
> 
> Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland



Danke, so bald ich verkraften kann eventuell 2 Wochen kein Mainboard zu haben werde ich das einspielen.

(Beim letzten Bios update als ich das Board bekommen habe musste es eingeschickt werden...)


----------



## claster17 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Wie bist du letztes Mal vorgegangen bzw. was genau ist passiert?

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich davon gehört habe, dass das Update schiefgeht.


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wie bist du letztes Mal vorgegangen bzw. was genau ist passiert?
> 
> Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich davon gehört habe, dass das Update schiefgeht.



Ja ganz normal über das EZupdate, als das Mainboard ausgetauscht wurde hab ich das Update wieder gemacht, da gings dann... o.O (also es kam ein neues Board)


----------



## claster17 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Also hast du das Update in Windows per Programm und nicht per EZ Flash direkt im BIOS aufgespielt?


----------



## nuhll (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ich habe ein Update per Windows eingespielt (keine Probleme) und dann das letzte per ezFlash im Bios, danach ging das Board wie gesagt nicht mehr und musste ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Es gibt ein Update 3016. USB-Stick in FAT32 formatiert und das Update darauf entpacken. Neustart. Evt. noch first boot device auf USB umstellen. Weiß nicht, ob das bei dem Asus nötig ist? Sollt eigentlich funzen.
Gruß T.


----------



## joeykennedy (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



nuhll schrieb:


> hat nun vllt jemand ne Ahnung bzgl. Voltage???





nuhll schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich das bereits gegooglet und die Seite hilft mir nicht weiter, da ich bereits weiß das es zwischen 1,35 und 1,5 gehen sollte. Ich weiß also genauso viel wie vorher. Trotzdem danke.



Wieso fragst du denn, wenn du es schon weißt...(diesmal auch wirklich nicht Provokant gemeint)
wenn 1,5 okay ist, bei dir aber nicht geht, dann kannste ja theoretisch das höchste nehmen was bei dir geht.



nuhll schrieb:


> Jup, die Werte werden automatisch so übernommen wenn ich 3000 angeb, muss also nichts einstellen. Trotzdem danke.



Also ich weiß nicht wie es beim Asus Board ist, hatte noch keins. Aber bei meinem MSI gibt es son oberpunkt namens "advanced dram configuration" oder so. Das war bei mir auch standartmäßig auf auto, ergo Werte wurden automatisch übernommen.
Was Trash123 und auch ich meinten, war das auf Manuell zu stellen und selber Werte einzutragen

Einfacher wärs natürlich wenns mit dem neusten Bios geht, viel Glück dabei.

Hier noch mal was von "der8auer", da hat er auch alle mäglichen Spannungen zusammengetragen die so wichtig sein könnten, den normalen oc teil kannste ignorieren, geht mir um den ram
[Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K


----------



## cerbero (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*



nuhll schrieb:


> 1104 vom 1.11.16 (angeblich?!)



Laut Asus - HP ist deine Bios-Version vom Januar 2016 - es wurden danach noch 8 weitere veröffentlicht, uns an den Kopf zu werfen das du das "aktuellste Bios" hast ist da einfach nur dreist. 

Nimm deinen PC, geh zu einem Fachhändler/PC-Spezailisten in deiner Nähe, bitte den drum das er dir ein Biosupdate auf Version 2003 macht, zahl das und komm dann wieder. wenns immer noch nicht geht.
Oder setz dich hin, schau dir ein paar Tutorials dazu an und lerns selber zu machen. Mit EZTool und ähnlichem ist das ganze nun echt keine Kunst.

Die Probleme mit dem Bios 3016 wurden ja im anderen Thread angesprochen.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Das BIOS Update sollte hier tatsächlich angegangen werden. Danach kann man weiter schauen ob man mit ein wenig mehr Spannung oder getweakten Timings die 3000er Grenze knacken kann. Bei manchen Kombination ist es aber einfach nicht rauszuholen.


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

mein Asrock Gaming K4 im Zusammenspiel mit nem i7-6700k fressen den Ripjaws V RAM mit 3000 MHz auch nicht. alles  ! wirklich alles probiert.

deswegen läuft der RAM quasi in den angegebenen Timings und Volt - aber  nur mit 2666 MHz 

ich hab die ersten Seiten gelesen und bin beruhigt das es nicht nur mir so geht.

Das man hier um Hilfe bittet und gleichzeitig jeden dumm anmacht, hilft hier leider nicht weiter.

mein 2400er RAM bekam ich im Z77 System auch nur auf 2133 MHz.

so tollen schnellen RAM werde ich wohl nicht mehr kaufen - etwas oberhalb der Spezifikation von Intel und fertig (das Gefühl zu haben keinen Flaschenhals entstehen zu lassen)

bisher habe ich nur bei Fallout 4 höhere FPS gesehen durch RAM Takt - ist aber wirklich die absolute Ausnahme


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ram läuft nicht in den korrekten Werten!*

Ein wenig Glück gehört dazu. Ich habe bisher bis 3000MHz eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein 3200er Kit in Verbindung mit einem i5-6600k hat dann aber auch nicht funktioniert, egal wie ich versucht habe das ganze zu tweaken. Aktuell bei einem i7-7700k hat 3200MHz ohne Probleme sofort XMP Einstellungen gefressen. Wenn man sich innerhalb der Specs bewegt, läuft es aber mit Sicherheit.


----------

